# getting a new rifle and need some advice



## zfish87 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm getting a new rifle and was wondering if you guys could help me out. I want to get into long range shooting more and was really liking the idea of a 243 because it'd be a nice low recoil gun that I could also shoot deer with if I felt like it. But the gun I'm kinda set on, a rem 700 VSF doesn't come in that, and it's pretty much a toss up between a 22-250 and 308. I have two 7lb model 700 rifles in 270 and 300win, and not really sure what to go with here, I like the 22-250 cause it'd be something you could shoot all day and not have any recoil, but I like the extra power of the 308, but not sure about the recoil (it'd be nice to have one rifle I could shoot all day long, as even my 270 has little kick after you run a few boxes through it). From what I've read both calibers would perform good at long ranges but I'm guessing the 308 would start to do better as you got further and further. What do you guys think? I'm kinda assuming the 8.5lb 308 will recoil close to the 7lb 270. I pretty sure about the scope to, a leupold vx3 4.5-14x40mm with the B&C reticle, but again I'm new to the long range stuff so if you have any advice let me know ie bigger objectice or 30mm tube etc. . Thanks a ton for any help!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

If you want to save the furs I would get a 22-250. You will still get long range accuracy. 308 would blow the hell out of a yote.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

22-250 :sniper:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I think you answered your own question in regards to recoil. Yes the Recoil of a .308 and a .270 come out to being about the same on paper. However if the .308 is going to be in a varmint weight gun vs the .270 in a sporter weight gun that will help lessen the recoil of the .308 to some extent.

I guess if it were me considering since you already have a couple of very capable Deer Guns I'd opt for the .22-250 since you can not get the gun you want in .243.

Larry


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

coyote_buster said:


> 308 would blow the hell out of a yote.


 :eyeroll: I really don't want to go through this again. All I'm going to say is no it won't if you use the right bullet. End of story.

You want to talk about "long range" accuracy? Start compairing wind drift with a 55 grn. 22 bullet and a 168 grn 308 bullet. Of course the wind never blows in North Dakota. :wink:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I love the 308 but it has too much power :eyeroll:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok.......sure thing.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Jiffy said:


> coyote_buster said:
> 
> 
> > 308 would blow the hell out of a yote.
> ...


OK, can you give us some examples of fur-friendly .308 bullet choices?

Thanks.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

hagfan72 said:


> Jiffy said:
> 
> 
> > coyote_buster said:
> ...


130 TSX, 150 TSX, 165 TSX, 168 TSX, 155 Scenar, 168 SMK, 155 Palma, 155 Berger, 168 Berger, 165 A-Frame, 180 A-Frame, 150 FMJ of any manufacture. Basically any of the .308 match, controlled expansion, or fmj bullets.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Even if there are fur friendly bullets for .308, it will be much easier finding them for a 22-250 where probably 75%(?just a guess) are designed to not tear them up.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

And a .222 will bounce off or just bruise a deer......... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

coyote_buster said:


> Even if there are fur friendly bullets for .308, it will be much easier finding them for a 22-250 where probably 75%(?just a guess) are designed to not tear them up.


So what 22 bullet is designed to "not tear them up" more so than the list of 308 bullets Horsager has already listed. You can find any of those bullets he mentioned at just about any sporting goods store.

Also, what " tears them up?" Bullet design? Energy? Bullet placement? Voodo hexes? The force? What are your thoughts....


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

zfish87 said:


> I have two 7lb model 700 rifles in 270 and 300win, and not really sure what to go with here,...even my 270 has little kick after you run a few boxes through it).


I think he already has something to get deer with.


----------



## zfish87 (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeah I know I have plenty to shoot deer with, and I really only shoot my 300 because I have a better scope on that rifle, but like I said it'd be cool having a bull barreled rifle that I could shoot deer with if I FELT like it, not a real big deal though. Any of you guys shot a vsf in 308 and know what to compare it to(recoil wise)?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

FYO, I was being facetious with my .222 comment. It's a long story, one that has been beaten to death on here many times.

Contrary to many people's popular belief a .308 will NOT "tear it up" any more than a .22-250 if you are shooting the proper bullet and placement of said bullet is correct. Sorry Charlie, your myth has been busted. Of course that is what I've read in books anyway. I have no practical knowledge of the terminal ballistics of mentioned .308 bullets. :wink:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

The felt recoil of a .308 is a non-factor and miniscule at best. No matter what rifle you are shooting. Of course this is just my opinion.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

i'll back Jiffy and Horsager on all accounts on the 308 bullets. The right combo will add to the fur shed. I've used several different combo's and a lot of them will do the trick with similar pelt damage as a 22-250 and in some cases a lot less.

felt recoil is nothing to be worried about.

zFish87: How far are you thinking of shooting?

xdeano


----------



## zfish87 (Oct 25, 2004)

xdeano: I don't know man not to far at first, I've never shot long ranges before, but I will say I think it'd be very addicting and I plan on getting a lot better, so probably in that 500 yrd range, EVENTUALLY... I live south of the cities in MN but have a house now and go to school in Fargo, so I definately plan on getting out a lot this fall and winter to hone my skills :beer: Hopefully going to the gun shop today to check stuff out, I really like that remington but also not ruling out a savage either, we'll see what happens 8)


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I guess I haven't looked for myself but if you live in the "Cities" area I have heard they have a few VERY nice ranges down there. Out to 1000K, movers, ......ect. I would assume that these ranges are private but I know if I lived down there I would be a member! :beer: You may have a REALLY nice place to practice close to home and not even know about it. I would check on it if I were you.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Out in the backwoods where I live i got extremely long ranges. I can sit ontop of the big hill in the pasture and shoot targets 7 miles away. HAHAHA. Just kidding. But I can see that far.   :sniper:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't think I could even see 7 miles if I tried. Maybe if I squinted a bit. :wink:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

The only way I can tell its seven miles is because I look for a building site and then I found out whose it was and it was seven miles away. If we're talking about a target there is no way. I would need some 50x spotting scopes.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

zfish87: As far as the scope is concerned, I would go with the most expensive glass that your budget allows. I was told "buy once, cry once". That said, i'd go with a 30mm tube as you had suggested in your initial post.

I think you're right about the ranges around the cities. But i'm sure dues are a hundred or more a year. But it's worth it, especially in the cities.

xdeano


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

Buy a 25-06 you with love it or you will love it, i prefer rem. :beer:


----------



## Longrifle2506 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey buddy, you are thinking on the right track. It would be a toss-up between the 243 and the 25-06. The 25-06 will shoot 85 grain bullets just as fast as the 243 will shoot a 75 grain bullet. So the 25-06 would be a little better for varmints(coyotes). And also, in the area of deer, whether its whitetails or mule deer; You can shoot 120 grain bullets with a 25-06. There are many types of tough bonded bullets being manufactured for the 25-06. I don't believe you can shoot a 120 grain bullet from a 243; and even if you could, the velocity would be less than that of a 25-06. My dad, my cousin, and myself all three use a 25-06, and we absolutely love them. The deadliest coyote killer you can get is the Winchester Supreme 25-06 85 grain ballistic silver tip. Hope this helps.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> I don't think I could even see 7 miles if I tried. Maybe if I squinted a bit. :wink:


I can see the moon at night, and it's 240,000 miles.  Not only that, I can see stars that are light years away. Good huh??? :rollin:

I have heavy barrel rifles in both the 22-250 and the 308. Out to 500 yards give me the 22-250 for coyote. Beyond 500 yards I'll take the 308. It all depends on what you call long rang. If I am out walking I will take the 22-250. The 308 goes along in the pickup, because with predators if I am driving out to hunt and see one 800 yards from the road, you can bet I will get out and go for him. Some may call this road hunting, I call it opportunistic. No way will I pass up a predator that I happen upon on my way to hunt.

The 22-250 will do much less damage to a coyote at 600 yards than the 308. The reason being that at 600 yards your going to hit him with the 308. Seriously I wouldn't push the 22-250 far enough for coyote to consider it long range. I have a number of 22-250, and I currently have an XR100 Rangemaster for sale in the classified.


----------

